# Miyota Introduces New Automatic Caliber 9015...



## Isthmus (Feb 13, 2006)

Here is a rare occurrence, Miyota has introduce a new Automatic caliber, That according to the guys HERE, is intended to compete against the ETA 2892. Say hello to the new Miyota Automatic Caliber 9015:










Here is a link to the movement's website:

http://www.citizen.co.jp/miyota_mvt/9015/top.html

The specs are:

- ligne: 11-1/2
- thickness: 3.9mm 
- 3 hands with date
- Beat Rate: 28,800 bph
- Jewel count: 24 jewels
- Automatic and hand winding

Attached below, in order, are PDF's with drawings of the Movement, a dial, and the winding stem. Lastly here are some thumbnail links to larger pictures of the movement from the citizen Miyota site:

  

  

  

Seeing that Miyota is a Huge supplier of automatic movements to all manner of companies I suspect that we will soon start seeing this movement in all manner of new offerings from various different companies. Perhaps our resident Citizen Rep can chime in and offer a buit more insight into the nature of the movement and what it is being targeted at. Also I would be interested to kow whether Citizen included Hacking in this movement and whether it winds bidirectionally or unidirectionally (like most Citizen calibers).

In case you are interested here is a link showing Miyota's other recent calibers, both mechanical and quartz:

http://www.citizen.co.jp/miyota_mvt/catalog/new_products.html


----------



## G Shock (May 28, 2007)

:-! Hello Miyota Automatic Caliber 9015.New mechanic in Citizen


----------



## swingkid (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks for the info!

I am curious if the new movement will appear in Citizen watches? That would be good news, because it would show that Citizen is still focussing on autos and some new models might be expected... 

Cheers,
Sebastian


----------



## nhoJ (Mar 14, 2008)

Maybe these will go into Bulova. Bulova has several autos and I have had this feeling that Citizen will use the Bulova brand to launch mechanicals in the North American market. Although this movement seems more sophisticated than necessary for a customer base that doesn't appreciate mechanicals anyway.

The other idea I have is that this will be direct competition with ETA for subcontracted movements. Isn't ETA having trouble meeting demand and dropping low volume customers?


----------



## citizenwatchco (Mar 12, 2008)

Unfortunately, we have no information on Miyota based movements. While Miyota is part of the Citizen umbrella of companies, Citizen Watch Company is simply part of the overall corporation. Think of it something like the Toyota Motor company with the Toyota and Lexus brands. Toyota dealerships do not normally have information on Lexus products.

Sincerely
Customer Service
COA.
COA


----------



## vjb.knife (Feb 11, 2006)

COOL! I hope it can blow the ETA out of the water. The SWATCH Group is not my favorite bunch lately. I can't wait to see what watch(es) it shows up in.


----------



## Ahriman4891 (Oct 18, 2008)

This is good news!!! Always exciting to see something new in a conservative industry like watchmaking. Right timing too, since ETA movements are supposed to get more scarce. I hope the 9015 is up to the task :-!


----------



## filmjuicer (Aug 5, 2008)

Cool, I guess. The rotor is a little bland, but then again so is the one on the 8215. Perhaps it will be decorated as needed/requested. Hopefully this one _will_ have hacking and _won't_ have the shutter problem with the seconds hand. If it is meant to complete with the 2892 then I would assume it would be better in all respects compared to the 8215....


----------



## MINIDriver (Apr 7, 2009)

If you check Citizen's Hong Kong official page, they do sell some interesting looking Citizen autos....

http://www.citizen.com.hk/?content=177

NP3000-54A:










Sapphire glass
24 hour dial complication
3 day date display 
Stainless Steel


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

Isthmus said:


> Here is a rare occurrence, Miyota has introduce a new Automatic caliber, That according to the guys HERE, is intended to compete against the ETA 2892. Say hello to the new Miyota Automatic Caliber 9015:
> 
> Here is a link to the movement's website:
> 
> ...


Interesting new movement from Citizen. I didn't see anything from Citizen that said the movement was designed to compete with the ETA 2892 though. Only supposition on SCWF. If anything it might replace the 2892 movement used in some Bulova models before the brand was acquired by Citizen. Swiss movements in a Japanese brand might be an odd mix. To the best of my knowlege Citizen has only had basic automatic movements equivalent to the 7S36/6R15 series at Seiko. This may indicate a move toward upscale automatic watches.

It's good news. I'm looking forward to seeing some new models from Citizen.


----------



## G Shock (May 28, 2007)

I think miyota is one step forward or not?:think: nice movement.I really want to see it in classic models of Citizen


----------



## Fatpants (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks Gabe, great info'.


----------



## usc1 (Jun 25, 2007)

Does anyone know if the specs match the 8215 movement so a swap could take place? :think:

I love the hack feature.

:thanks


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm really excited about this new movement; I can't wait to see the watches it'll be powering.


----------



## TimeSeeker (Oct 30, 2008)

GregoryD said:


> I'm really excited about this new movement; I can't wait to see the watches it'll be powering.


Same here.
I wonder if they'll place it in the AutoZilla


----------



## Topher1556 (Aug 22, 2007)

Isthmus, I'd have to guess bi-directional auto winding based on the lack of a directional arrow on the surface of the rotor.



nhoJ said:


> ...Although this movement seems more sophisticated than necessary for a customer base that doesn't appreciate mechanicals anyway...


My guess is the development is more for their ranges focused in Japan or generally outside of the US.



filmjuicer said:


> ...Hopefully this one _will_ have hacking and _won't_ have the shutter problem with the seconds hand...


The shutter problem isn't really a problem, just a characteristic of the movement and it's tolerances. Perfectly acceptable to me as the purpose of the 8215 isn't to be in an expensive delicate dress watch but to be very robust movement used in a variety of watches...tool divers included...and it's supposed to be inexpensive.



John MS said:


> ... This may indicate a move toward upscale automatic watches...


This is precisely what I was thinking :-!.



usc1 said:


> Does anyone know if the specs match the 8215 movement so a swap could take place? :think:
> 
> I love the hack feature.
> 
> :thanks


Precisely the immediate thought that entered my mind when seeing the title.


----------



## Isthmus (Feb 13, 2006)

Topher1556 said:


> Isthmus, I'd have to guess bi-directional auto winding based on the lack of a directional arrow on the surface of the rotor


Good educated guess, and I would tend to agree. However, IIRC while most miyota's have that arrow, not all of them carry it. IIRC the autozilla's movement doesn't have it on it (please correct me if I'm wrong), yet it's still unidirectional. I remember there being a discussion about that here somewhere.


----------



## obsidian (Feb 13, 2006)

usc1 said:


> Does anyone know if the specs match the 8215 movement so a swap could take place? :think:
> 
> I love the hack feature.
> 
> :thanks


9015:
- ligne: 11-1/2
- thickness: 3.9mm

8215:
11.5''', Dm= 25.6mm, H= 5.2mm
(H= 5.67mm with rotor screw and dial ring)

Looks like the same diameter, but the height is a problem-- stem probably not in the same position. Also, the dial feet position and hand size may be different.
Hmmm, the thickness of the 9015 is less than the ETA 2924 (5.6mm) but more than the ETA 2892 (3.6mm). All have the same diameter it seems.


----------



## Topher1556 (Aug 22, 2007)

Isthmus said:


> Good educated guess, and I would tend to agree. However, IIRC while most miyota's have that arrow, not all of them carry it. IIRC the autozilla's movement doesn't have it on it (please correct me if I'm wrong), yet it's still unidirectional. I remember there being a discussion about that here somewhere.


I think we're thinking of the same thread. But in my mind, I see the rotor from the Autozilla having the arrow. It's funny how memory can play tricks on you .

I think it would be silly of them to upgrade so many other things about the movement, and leave out bi-directional winding and hacking. I hope they wouldn't do that. But...in the corporate world...anything is possible o|.


----------



## usc1 (Jun 25, 2007)

obsidian said:


> 9015:
> - ligne: 11-1/2
> - thickness: 3.9mm
> 
> ...


thanks for the info. the thickness would be a great problem. seems like the diameter is all they have in common. :-(


----------



## Ahriman4891 (Oct 18, 2008)

Wouldn't thickness issue be solved by a simple washer or gasket?


----------



## duke4c (Feb 12, 2006)

nhoJ said:


> Maybe these will go into Bulova. Bulova has several autos and I have had this feeling that Citizen will use the Bulova brand to launch mechanicals in the North American market. Although this movement seems more sophisticated than necessary for a customer base that doesn't appreciate mechanicals anyway.
> 
> The other idea I have is that this will be direct competition with ETA for subcontracted movements. Isn't ETA having trouble meeting demand and dropping low volume customers?


Wasn't Bulova recently sold to Seiko? Or was it other way round? Can't remember...

Nice development non the less. 2892 based devices are 1000+ (usually) and if they can open the market to simillar movement for 500 or so this can trully be very significant.


----------



## obsidian (Feb 13, 2006)

duke4c said:


> Wasn't Bulova recently sold to Seiko?


No, Citizen now owns Bulova. I read somewhere that the acquisition makes Citizen the largest watch company in the world.
The irony is that back in the 60's when Bulova was a real American brand and riding high with the Accutrons (at the time the most accurate watches in the world) it was the largest watch company in the world and one of the most recognized brand names in the world. Now Bulova is owned by a company that currently has the most accurate watches in the world: the Citizen Chronomasters.


----------



## yobokies (Mar 21, 2007)

Pictures from our local forum:


----------



## whitestripes (Nov 20, 2007)

The watch with a white center of the dial with some black around it reminds me of the Omega Hour Vision... classy.


----------



## mayostard (Dec 31, 2007)

Bump. 

The "Specification" PDF linked here implies this is a unidirectional winder. It doesn't specify hacking. I'm wondering if anyone knows if it can be a drop-in replacement for a 8215.


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

mayostard said:


> I'm wondering if anyone knows if it can be a drop-in replacement for a 8215.


I think that that's one detail that EVERYONE wants to know. Just think of the possibilities...


----------



## Watchyman (Mar 4, 2010)

So what happened to this movement?


----------



## pnamoc (Mar 26, 2010)

Watchyman said:


> So what happened to this movement?


Ha! Funny, I did a search for this movement after hearing it'll be used in the new Benarus:

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=394057


----------



## Paperclip (Jan 20, 2010)

I've read on Eddie's forum (TZ-UK - Timefactors) that he's also considering to use this mov't.

This definitely hacks according to the spec sheet (written as "stop second device"), but I'm not sure about the rotor winding direction.


----------



## Tom Carey (Jul 5, 2007)

My impression was that this is basically the 6R15. Is this not the case or is it a kissing cousin? Also I have talked some people who own some of the smaller watch brands. I can tell you that many of them are going for this new movement in droves. Expect to see a lot of companies using these in 2011.


----------



## WillMK5 (Mar 2, 2009)

Tom Carey said:


> My impression was that this is basically the 6R15. Is this not the case or is it a kissing cousin? Also I have talked some people who own some of the smaller watch brands. I can tell you that many of them are going for this new movement in droves. Expect to see a lot of companies using these in 2011.


Maybe you can clarify, do you mean many smaller watch companies will be using the Miyota 9015 movement in 2011?


----------



## W123 (Oct 15, 2007)

Tom Carey said:


> My impression was that this is basically the 6R15. Is this not the case or is it a kissing cousin? Also I have talked some people who own some of the smaller watch brands. I can tell you that many of them are going for this new movement in droves. Expect to see a lot of companies using these in 2011.


Umm.. no.. totally different movement.


----------



## Bemo (Jun 9, 2008)

WillMK5 said:


> Maybe you can clarify, do you mean many smaller watch companies will be using the Miyota 9015 movement in 2011?


If you head on over to the dive watch forum or just do a search for Benarus watches, they will be releasing at least 2 models in the next couple months that use this movement.


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)

W123 said:


> Umm.. no.. totally different movement.


+ 1

It is a new from the ground up caliber. I have a sneaking suspicion from my limited knowledge so far that this might actually be a nicer, finer movement than the 6R15. It doesn't have any relation to the bread and butter 82xx (unlike the 7sxx / 6R15 relationship) and it is the base movement for the new movement used in the auto The Citizen. The Citizen is Citizen's flagship, and Citizen wouldn't compromise on the first ever mechanical The Citizen.

I've got a Remora on the way (one of the new Benarus using the 9015) and I am EXCITED!!!


----------



## Bemo (Jun 9, 2008)

Nah Jason, I don't think you're THAT excited. And it's been an easy time waiting, huh?

Just kidding with you buddy.

Hate to admit it, but a large part of me ordering the Remora was the new movement. I figured if I can get a Bernhardt where the 8205 has been regulated to +5 sec/day, what kind of performance will the new movement that's been regulated do? If that isn't a pathetic example of collectoritis....


----------



## W123 (Oct 15, 2007)

jason_recliner said:


> + 1
> 
> It is a new from the ground up caliber. I have a sneaking suspicion from my limited knowledge so far that this might actually be a nicer, finer movement than the 6R15. It doesn't have any relation to the bread and butter 82xx (unlike the 7sxx / 6R15 relationship) and it is the base movement for the new movement used in the auto The Citizen. The Citizen is Citizen's flagship, and Citizen wouldn't compromise on the first ever mechanical The Citizen.
> 
> I've got a Remora on the way (one of the new Benarus using the 9015) and I am EXCITED!!!


Agreed. It will be the 2824 of the Japanese watch world. Fairly affordable if Citizen markets it properly, high beat, hand-winding, hopefully as consistent as the excellent ETA 2824 movements. Hopefully it will give Seiko some ideas competition-wise.


----------



## Angelis (Feb 12, 2006)

jason_recliner said:


> + 1
> 
> It is a new from the ground up caliber. I have a sneaking suspicion from my limited knowledge so far that this might actually be a nicer, finer movement than the 6R15. It doesn't have any relation to the bread and butter 82xx (unlike the 7sxx / 6R15 relationship) and it is the base movement for the new movement used in the auto The Citizen. The Citizen is Citizen's flagship, and Citizen wouldn't compromise on the first ever mechanical The Citizen.
> 
> I've got a Remora on the way (one of the new Benarus using the 9015) and I am EXCITED!!!


That's exciting!:-!


----------



## Nolans (Feb 10, 2009)

I think I'll email citizen with my spec list for the Autozilla 2.0

I'd like titanium strap adaptors included as well as a 9015 movement all for $795.00. ;-)

The case will remain unchanged since it's a beautiful design.


----------



## bxa67 (Jun 9, 2006)

I e-mailed Miyota hope to get some MOQ & US prices as well, good to know what these babies will cost  I like it for sure!


----------



## Bemo (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm really liking mine that's in my Benarus Moray II. It's much quieter than the 8200 series that I have in a couple other watches. It's regulated to around +5/day and love the smooth sweep of the second hand. If its as robust as the 8200 series....


----------



## RotaryRx7 (Jun 15, 2010)

I just found out the new line of Helson watches will be using the 9015. I hope the change doesn't effect Helson in a negative way.


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Indeed..They were showing 'em at the Hong Kong Watch & Clock Fair last year..I was fortunate enough to see them in action. Very slick. As far as I remember, still uni-directional winding for the rotor. I'm lookin' at the catalog and it doesn't say though. :think: Have people bought any watches with these in 'em yet?


----------



## Chicawolverina (Jul 4, 2009)

Unidirectional winding is 4/5ths of the reason that the 8200 needed stem winding, and I hate it! But those Citizen watches with the 9200 are very disappointing looking oversize saucers, too mannerist looking swissy thingies... I would love to see them re-issue the NY2300 series in a new upscale version with that movement. Invicta could make a killing with it, but Citizen is blowing it with dead bears so far.


----------



## marksmadsen (Oct 22, 2011)

Jake B said:


> Indeed..They were showing 'em at the Hong Kong Watch & Clock Fair last year..I was fortunate enough to see them in action. Very slick. As far as I remember, still uni-directional winding for the rotor. I'm lookin' at the catalog and it doesn't say though. :think: Have people bought any watches with these in 'em yet?


Hi Jake. They are definitely uni-directional winding. One recent watch that uses the 9015 is the Smiths Everest, which has been commented on quite a lot in the Affordables forum, where quite a few owners hang out.


----------



## por44 (Dec 21, 2007)

Have a couple months on the movement in a Deep Blue Depthmaster 3000 - everything has been fine - running +7 out of the box


----------



## Anthonypdawson (Oct 26, 2012)

Sorry if I missed this in the thread, but what is the power reserve on the 9015? :-!

Thanks!


----------



## watchma (Jul 11, 2012)

Anthonypdawson said:


> Sorry if I missed this in the thread, but what is the power reserve on the 9015? :-!
> 
> Thanks!


Let google be your friend 
https://www.google.com/#output=sear...08,d.d2k&fp=acde1d4389df2ba1&biw=1280&bih=923
HTH


----------



## Anthonypdawson (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks Watchma. I found those posts too but nothing official - only approximations. But close enough! I have my eye on the Halios Tropik B so I'm in research mode.


----------



## Anthonypdawson (Oct 26, 2012)

Btw best source I could find says 42 hr reserve.


----------



## watchma (Jul 11, 2012)

Anthonypdawson said:


> Thanks Watchma. I found those posts too but nothing official - only approximations. bit close enough.


4 or 5 down that list > http://www.citizen.co.jp/miyota_mvt/9015/pdf/spec_9100.pdf


----------



## Anthonypdawson (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks man! Missed that one somehow - though even it says "more than 40 hrs." I was hoping for a "specific" spec.


----------



## watchma (Jul 11, 2012)

Anthonypdawson said:


> I was hoping for a "specific" spec.


42 then  - the answer to life , the universe..... and EVERYTHING


----------



## serge70 (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm so glad the 9015 is taking over the smaller watch brands,ousting ETA.It's a lovely movement,with typical Miyota quality.

I hope it keeps growing in popularity & that Miyota end up knocking Swatch Ltd into a cocked hat.

Great!


----------



## Zurez (Jul 11, 2012)

It's good to know that there are more and more autos being developed. With the newer generations, we need to get them into watches or we'll be the last gen of watch fanboys lol. The watch market is only getting smaller, and we need to get more people, especially teens into it.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Bertucci is using a modified 9015 in their Ti-Matic watches.

From Enzo Bertucci

- 28800 beat rate
- 41 hour power reserve
- shock absorbing feature
- manual wind over ride
- hacking feature to stop second hand - ( many automatics do not have this )
- date
- Japan made specially modified 9015 Miyota

The Navigator is special in many ways... super luminova hands and numbers, painstakingly authentic US WWII pilot design, brushed solid titanium 42 mm case, screw down case back and crown, sapphire crystal... all premium."


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

My personal movement ranking:

Soprod A-10>ETA 2824>Sellita SW220>Miyota 9015> Sea-Gull-ST2130>NH35>Orient......

All these movements are excellent and only getting down into the weeds to get picky and rank them. 

The 9015 is in 7 of my watches and it is terrific. If I have a tiny comment it is that since it is unidirectional and free wheels in one direction, it theoretically takes twice as long to wind by motion. Since I have a light rotation and include many watches in use and try not to hand-wind them to save wear and tear on the crown and stem systems, the 9015 watches sometimes run down before the others. 

Zelos Helmsman
Makara Octopus bronze
Deep Blue Sea Ram 500
Tempest Commodore
Maratac GPT-1
2x Obris Morgan Pradata


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

First miyota 9015 in the form of a Maratac GPT-2. First automatic watch ever as a matter of fact. Was confident getting the 9015 as I have read nothing but good things - wasn't quit expecting how accurate mine is though - I've lost 1.5 seconds over the first 72 hours of having the watch! Being a newby to the world of mechanical watches I'm not sure if this is normal or if it will get less accurate as time goes on? I'm a one watch guy and I wear it 23.5 hours a day - not sure if this effects things or not? Just wanted to post my findings as this was one of the threads that helped me with my decision. Oh - and gratuitous wrist shot!


----------



## Pullbuoy (May 25, 2015)

Great shot YYC. I notice that the Tiger-concept watch also offers the 9015 in some of its models. But only some! And only those models with no date window! It'd just drive me mad to know there was a calendar wheel whiring behind the dial but with no way to see it. I wonder whether other boutique designers (eg Scurfa) will consider the 9015 or the 8215 for their watches...

Keep on stampeding,

Malc


----------



## El @ (Dec 28, 2012)

Pullbuoy said:


> Great shot YYC. I notice that the Tiger-concept watch also offers the 9015 in some of its models. But only some! And only those models with no date window! It'd just drive me mad to know there was a calendar wheel whiring behind the dial but with no way to see it. I wonder whether other boutique designers (eg Scurfa) will consider the 9015 or the 8215 for their watches...


Some more here:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/best-miyota-9015-watches-money-1184474-4.html
I like the Ruhla personally.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

I've had 4 watches with the 9015 ticking away inside. Great movement -love it. All the following pieces are gone now, but I'd gladly buy any watch with the 9015 in it:

Raven 44 Deep, Halios Tropik-B, Dagaz Cav-Date, Lew&Huey Cerberus.

Prefer the 9015 to the Seiko 6r15 and the Soprod A10.

Pullbuoy, I can't speak to what Tiger Concepts does, but usual practice when fitting a non-date dial to a watch with a date-enabled movement is to remove the date wheel and the date-change mechanism, so there shouldn't be a date wheel moving around inside the watch when on wrist.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

yankeexpress said:


> My personal movement ranking:
> 
> Soprod A-10>ETA 2824>Sellita SW220>Miyota 9015> Sea-Gull-ST2130>NH35>Orient......


Yikes. Sellita over 9015?


----------



## Pathik (Nov 1, 2015)

Titan NC9426SL01 with Miyota 9015


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Robotaz said:


> Yikes. Sellita over 9015?


Sellita is a clone of the 2824. In addition Sellita actually made many of the 2824 under contract for ETA. So many owners of 2824 actually have a Sellita inside.

Since I now have 2 watches with ETA 2893 GMT movements, I would expand this affordables hierarchy to:

Soprod A-10>ETA-2893>ETA 2824>Sellita SW220>Miyota 9015> Sea-Gull-ST2130>NH35>Orient......


----------



## VWatchie (Oct 1, 2014)

Have this movement in my HELSON Skindiver, and it's just silly accurate and consistant. I think of of it as an engineering miracle, and I just love it. Should also mention that the Skindiver feels so solid I wouldn't be surprised if it would survive being used as a hockey puck!


----------



## jerouy (Feb 13, 2017)

Don't quite understand why it still has unidirectional winding only. How hard can it be to make it bidirectional winding...


----------

